# Water Bowl Issue



## Sophie123 (Jul 13, 2011)

So, for the last 2 weeks or so i have been having MAJOR issues with Enzo and his water bowl.

He drags it around the room and spills it all, then when there is not even enough in the bowl to cover the bottom, he drinks the last bits!

Its driving me mad because all my flooring is constantly wet! 

He had a regular bowl, which i changed for a larger one so i could put the same amount of water in, but it wouldnt be as high up the side of the bowl...but he STILL does the same thing!

I have no idea what to do with him!

Does anybody else have issues like this or have any ideas how to stop him doing it? :catmilk


----------



## Salemcat2 (Dec 28, 2010)

Dagny loves water, so I had the same issue. I solved it by putting his water bowl in the bathtub. This has worked well for over a year now and he can splash all he wants.  I have to keep the lid closed on the toilet though because he would splash there too. lol!


----------



## Sophie123 (Jul 13, 2011)

I do find Enzo runs into the bathroom every time he gets the opportunity!
He has also been found in the toilet on more than one occasion.

The problem with this in my apartment though is that the door pulls its self closed. It only stays open if its open all the way...but when its open all the way you cant get to my bedroom or spare room!


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Prop your door open just enough for Enzo with a heavy weight?


----------



## Julz (Feb 17, 2011)

My cat Alex used to "dig" on the edge of the bowl and spill it all everywhere. I got the ceramic fountain from petco which I think looks a little less fountainish than some of the popular ones, the boys can't tip it over, and they drink more water. the only downside is, they dunk their little paws in it after being in the litterbox so I have to pretty much constantly rinse it out to get rid of the litter pieces.
Maybe a fountain would be a good investment? Enzo could play in the water and it may still spill a bit but at least it would be in one spot.


----------



## Milky's Mammy (Oct 17, 2011)

I have a water fountain too. Milky likes putting his paws in a lot playing with the water (or to test the water temperature or for what I have no idea!?) Since I saw him getting the water in there dirty every now and again, I usually wipe his paws with a wet tissue for pets as soon as he leaves the litter tray so he won't get little bits everywhere. The water fountain has since stayed quite clean. Maybe you can try that?


----------



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

I had this same exact problem with Apollo for months. I tried several different bowls and I even moved them around thinking he didn't approve of where they were.

Someone gave me the great suggestion on here to put his water bowl on a pan of some sort. It just so happened that I have a large baking pan that I've never used because it won't fit in my half-sized oven lol. So now it's sitting in my kitchen with his food and water in it. He STILL spills it everywhere and winds up prancing around in it and trailing wet paw prints all over my kitchen, but it stays in the pan and it's MUCH better than having a pool of water all over the floor every day. Maybe you could try something like that?


----------



## Sophie123 (Jul 13, 2011)

Shenanigans said:


> Someone gave me the great suggestion on here to put his water bowl on a pan of some sort.



This sounds like a good idea!
I dont know why i never thought of it! I have his bowls on a 'place mat' but obviously its really easy for him to drag the bowl off it!

I will get a tray for it this weekend, then if that fails i think i will try the fountain idea.

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm sure not if pet stores in the U.K. carry _weighted_ water bowls, but most do here in Canada. This prevents them being tipped. Another alternative, may be to put an old towel under neath it, tho he may then use it to cover his water.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

I had this issue with Doran.

Word from the wise. The water bottles with the attached bottle (gravity waterers) do NOT help. My kitchen had a lake, and that dumb thing lasted less than 1 week before I returned it.

What DID help was a big rock in the dish. I picked a smooth one, with a fairly flat bottom so it wouldn't tip, I boiled it (to sanitize), then stuck it in the dish. It worked well until Doran got big enough that he could pull it around anyways. *sigh*

Then we got a fountain. Now, Doran was a good boy with the fountain when Mommy was home. So, naturally, Mommy thought it was working. What I didn't know was that once Mommy left Doran was pushing the fountain out of it's little raised alcove, so the water was making a lake that he could play in. Seriously. He's never once done this while I'm at home. But about every 6 months or so he does it to my SO. Bratcat.

The fountain generally works, once Doran got over playing in the waterfall anyways (about a week). So we've stuck with it. My vote goes to the fountain...but make sure it sits flush with the floor, not inside a little cubbyhole with a 1 inch ledge...

catloverami...I tried the weighted bowls. He just dug the water out anyways...without pulling it away from the wall first. In an old house that did bad things for the drywall.


----------



## Julz (Feb 17, 2011)

Now that I am home from work I was able to find a photo. This is what I have for my boys...
Petco Premium Ceramic Cat Fountain at PETCO
good luck! let us know how the bowl in pan works. I tried the bowl on a towel method. They just soaked the towel.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

Simba loves to drink off his foot, which is very cute but does make quite the river on the counter. lol.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Neater Feeder Spill Proof Cat Feeding System - QVC.com


----------



## Cathilarie (Nov 5, 2011)

My kitty has a water bowl problem also. But I think she can't see the water so she pushes the bowl so she can "see" the water moving before she sticks his face near it. Sometimes she pats it with her paw instead of pushing the bowl to see the ripple in the water then she will drink it. Used to drive me crazy until I relized why she was doing it.


----------



## Cats&Plants (Aug 20, 2011)

We have a fountain, and it's pretty good, except they stick their heads in the water stream so it goes over their head and onto the floor. I have to keep a towel under it and change it daily. Thankfully it's in our laundry room on concrete floor, so they can spill away to their hearts content.

With their old bowls, I noticed they'd stick their paw in before drinking. I finally figured out that's because they couldn't see the water level. After that, I would stick a couple of Logan's black hairs in the bowl (it would end up there anyways lol) and they didn't need to test the level anymore.


----------



## Milky's Mammy (Oct 17, 2011)

I switched off my water fountain the other day as I planned to wash it but got distracted with something else. Meanwhile, Milky decided to take a drink from it (he usually goes for the highest bowl on the fountain) and stuck his whole face right into the little bowl at the top as he couldn't get any water. It was so funny watching his expression like "where'd the water go?" Then he tried using his paw to touch if there was any water in it but there wasn't, so he tried touching where there is usually a flowing stream, and again there wasn't anything! He looked at us in astonishment and stuck his whole head into the top bowl. We were in tears laughing. I turned the fountain back on but since he has quite a short memory/concentration span, even after I turned it on, he looked at us as if to say "I wonder what I was supposed to be doing.....??" and walked off!!! He is just the cutest little thing ever!


----------



## Two Siamese (Aug 20, 2011)

I just set up a water fountain for my babies this evening. I got a stainless steel one. They were instantly both drawn to it (something new in the house, go figure). Only one, though, so far is drinking from it. Remy loves it. Pippa took a few half-hearted sips from it. We'll see....


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I don't ever see MowMow drink but Shepherd Book is hilarious with the water fountain. It has an arc that goes up in the air from the top tier and it lands in the bottom bowl. Shepherd wants so badly to attack that water stream but he doesn't want to get wet so he invents all these epic _Matrix_ moves to try and get to the water stream. SO and I were sitting on the couch one evening cracking up at him trying to contort himself and sneak up on the water stream.


----------



## BoBear (Sep 8, 2011)

If the water bowl does not have a pattern on it, it is sometimes difficult for them to see where the water level is. They will often paw at the bowl, rock it or do other things to try and determine the water level. Try changing the bowl with one that has a pattern so that it is easy to see the water level. I guess I am lucky, Chloe just sticks her paw into it and creates ripples. Mischief use to use 'echo location' by meowing into the bowl to determine its water level. Rather interesting to see actually! https://www.facebook.com/#!/video/video.php?v=358348047176 for anyone who wants to see.


----------

